
Wikipedia and Dark Side Editing - luu
https://www.gwern.net/Wikipedia-and-Dark-Side-Editing
======
probably_wrong
I started writing a comment in favor of the author's main point, and then I
convinced myself against it.

The author considers "opting out of Wikipedia" a "nuclear option" that "often
won't work". But there's nothing wrong with writing your own book/wiki about a
specific topic.

Knowing that "the character of Kaworu Nagisa was originally a cat" is not
going to increase your understanding of Evangelion. Would I wish for that
specific piece of knowledge to be lost forever? No. But it would be much
better served in a book/wiki dedicated to the minutiae of the series than in a
general encyclopedia: it would be better targeted to a specific audience, and
it wouldn't have the citation problems the author mentions here.

As a side note, the piece was written in 2013. Evangelion wikis are alive as
well.

------
zozbot234
> But the overwhelming majority of Eva material--interviews, articles, and
> books, to say nothing of the usual merchandise--will never appear in
> English.

Not a problem per se, since Wiki allows referencing non-English sources. Of
course, an English-language source is preferred whenever possible.

